# 18 days past O and....



## JeanineTheOT (Sep 25, 2006)

no af, but no BFP. Please help me figure this out.

It would be nearly impossible for me to be prego. (did the deed on day 3 after O, so in my infertile phase) I am 10 months pp and still pumping, so maybe that is why my cycle is so crazy. I had egg white on day 11, then day 19, then day 28 and 29. I had a temp increase on day 11 (coinsided w/egg white, so ovusoft says it is O day on day 11) Then a few days after O, my temps dropped for 2 days, then went back up. Ovusoft says Im prego,b/c of 18 days of high temps. I took a a hpt and it was negative. What is going on?

Anyone else have a bunch of low temps after the initial temp increase?

What about egg whites after you Oed?


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I used to have eggwhites all the time after O- it was also while I was nursing and my body was more than a little weird. It is very possible if you had a temp dip- that you didn't actually O until after that dip- no matter what the program is telling you. I'd wait a few more days to see.

Nursing can really make your cycles weird, especially if your little one suddenly is nursing more due to illness or teething- its like it throws the whole system off.


----------



## JeanineTheOT (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks OT momma,

Still no AF, and I had egg white again yesterday. I am exclusively pumping, so I dont think it was an increase in nursing that did it. And a low temp today. This is crazy, I thought starting to chart again would help better understand what is going on, but apparently not!! LOL!

By the way, are you an occupational therapist?


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I am an occupational therapist. I see you are too, hu?







Right now I'm working in a school, but this baby is due right after school lets out, then I'll be taking a long maternity leave. I've actually run into a number of OT's here on MDC, we should start our own tribe- LOL.

I'm sorry your cycles are making no sense. I think my dd was over 18 months before my cycles became regular while nursing- the first ppaf arrived at about 9 months, but the next few cycles were all about 60 days long. How many cycles have you had pp?


----------



## JeanineTheOT (Sep 25, 2006)

Thats funny, we should start our own tribe! Ive found quite a few OTs on here too.

I got my first PP AF at 6 months, in January, but I went back to work in october and was pumping a whole lot (which is what caused my dd to refuse to nurse and prefer the bottle. ) So far, this is the 3rd cycle (I got AF 2 times, both times the cycles were really long) It looked like I Oed on day 11, which is really early for me, but maybe I didnt.

By the way, I work in a preschool also, and work by the school calendar. I, too, was due right after school got out, in July, but went on bedrest in April after the break due to pre-term labor (from running around after all the little ones at school, my midwife swore)

And congrats on your upcoming babe. Take care of yourself!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Another thought- if your temps keep going up and down, you might not be O'ing at all yet. I'm pretty sure my first 4 cycles or more post partum were anovulatory.

It is wonderful that you are continuing to pump for your little one to have her mama milk! It is a lot of work.

Funny- I'm actually off work this week to rest to encourage baby to stay inside for a few more weeks. School work really is harder physically than is seems like it should be, isn't it? But I worked in a hospital when prego with my dd, and I SO prefer the school setting to that.


----------

